# 4H wethers



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Since I have a bumper crop of boer bucklings this year, I have already posted them up for sell at weaning. Someone has asked me about 4h wethers, what I have and what I charge. My question is, do most of you give a discount when selling for 4h? And if so, how much do you knock off of your original asking price? I was thinking $50 off asking price? I know nothing about 4h or what the rules are for goats so any help appreciated.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Most people around here double their asking price when it comes to 4H. Makes me crazy cause the 4Hers can't make anything that way and I am NOT buying my daughter a ribbon. I think it would be great if you gave a discount....Maybe ask for pictures back after the sale? 

Do you disbud? If not you need to find out what the rules for that are with your fair. At our fair they don't have to be dehorned but a LOT of fairs do require that.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Actually, the person that was inquiring was from out of state so I just told them they would have to tell me what they needed for them to qualify in their state.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I know this reply is a month late, but we really appreciate the show club programs, and we may be crazy here, but to help them be able to show and make a profit, we offer our wethers for 150.00 across the board which includes disbudding and banding if wanted/needed. Most people in our area and neighboring states charge anywhere from 250.00-300.00 for their wethers and we feel like that is way too much. We want to support the kids involved in these programs and enable more to get started, and we have great stock. We do choose a few to hold back and sell for breeding bucks. However, our does are sold for a broad price range so it is tough to say on them. But because our herd also includes unregistered full blood/high percentage does, we have a wide range of prices available and their kids are no less quality, and are still registerable if that is what the kids want to do.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I think that it would be better for the showman buying the goats to lower the price but in my opinion 300 is nothing. Where I'm from we have show goat sells and goat prices can be in the 1000s or dollars. Its cheap to buy a champion goat for 400$. But we sell ours does around 250$ and wethers around 150-200$ but our goats are not grand champion goats. We had one doe place 4th overall at our state fair but thats the closest we have got.


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

I wish goats were that cheap. I've been looking for a good goat for not too much, and all I have found are $1700 goats.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

erinbelle said:


> I wish goats were that cheap. I've been looking for a good goat for not too much, and all I have found are $1700 goats.


I completely agree!


----------



## 4hgirl (Mar 23, 2015)

You guys have really expensive goats. I paid $120 for my last one, and I bred for one this year, but the price range here is $50-$150. People don't pay much more than that for market wether's. Ours sell for $250-$700ish, so if the goats were any more expensive, no one would make any money.


----------

